# adam de la Halle and schoenberg my dad made an interresting observation?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was lisening to Adam De la Halle on naxos '' le jeu de robin et marion.It kind of operatic...
than my father had this sound a bit like Schoenberg it's sound kinda special, i was
stun by this obbsevation of his.

It dose at time sound like Schoenberg le pierrot lunaire, since it's poetique and lyrrical
it's basically a theatrical.

Adam de la Halle was a modernist than? if you follow my mindset? hmm??

So my dad earn my respect for his comments, what do you guys think of all of this
am i on to something or what, maybe im some fool but adam de la halle le jeu de robin et marion
and Schoenberg le pierrot lunaire are connected in this hudge sonic sphere or universe
in one way or the other.

Am i mad to share my dad vision of this work ??? is le jeu de robin et marion is link to Schoenberg le pierrot lunaire well at least in format, i aknowledge one is more avant bbut the other did sutch work in the early 13 century?

Like itself is a paradox :tiphat:


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Adam de la Halle was a modernist than? if you follow my mindset? hmm??


Other way around: The modernists were neo-primitives.


----------

